# MS Excel show error "This file is not a recognizable format"



## Chomthong (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,
I can't open my Excel file show error "this file is not in a recognizable format".

Thank you for every sugession.
Narathip


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What version of Excel do you have? is it a 2003? maybe the file that you are trying to open is a 2007 version. You may download an Office Compatibility pack to open up a 2007 version of Office. Pls. check out this link.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923505


----------

